# 60's - 70's posters/patches for dragstrip diorama



## Redbryder (May 28, 2011)

All,
When I was going thru this forum, there was a post or two that had a scanned sheet of posters from the 60's - 70's from a comic book. I wnated to use some of these scans for posters and patches to use for my diorama for a 1968 drag strip.
Does anyone have anything like this or know who posted it?
All and any help would be appreciated!
Thank you,
Redbryder


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Seems I remember these but can find them in a search.


----------

